# chair for knitting



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

What type of seating do you knitters use when you want to knit comfortably.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sit on our recliner couch with the end table and lamp next to me. I can reach the love seat when I sitting and knitting. So, a lot of stuff ends up on the love seat. When company comes then I must put everything away. :-(


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I set on the bed with my feet propped up and pillows behind my back. In the living room I set in a recliner.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually sit on my sofa because my little dachshund was to sit on a pillow beside me.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

My "throne" in the living room is a regular upholstered chair to which I've added a couple of firm pillows in the seat (makes it easier on the knees when getting up). The chair is surrounded by other "stuff" I work on (Messy people are creative, right? Right?), and sometimes I have to pick my way in and out. I've actually walked across the room with a long piece of yarn caught around my ankle. Hubby loves that. I also knit in the car (as passenger, of course!) and sitting up in bed. And in meetings. And in waiting rooms. Have also knitted sitting on a suitcase in the aisle of a train. Makes no difference, all comfy!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I also knit in my recliner with my feet up. All my knitting "stuff" along the right n left sides for easy access.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

You all are funny! I knit hunched over in front of the computer, hoping no one will see me and want something from me OR I knit in the car, waiting on children to be released from school.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

on the couch, on the recliner, at my desk at work, in the car, in the waiting room... LOL

Honestly, I don't have one perfect spot, I have to move quite a bit or I get really sore muscles so I'm constantly shifting or changing seats.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I made a little Meditation Garden and put a nice recliner with a small table so I could sit outside in the nice weather. No one has sat on that side of the house for 30 years - until I fixed it up now my daughter has taken it over! So- I made another little Meditation Garden in the front of the house where no one has sat for 30 years. I figure she can't be in 2 places at once!
When it's too hot or the weather is bad I sit on my bed propped up with pillows and a hot cup of tea or coffee and of course my secret stash of chocolate.  
Do you all find it hard to knit or crochet if your arms rest on your chair? I find my arms have to be free otherwise they start hurting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> ... Do you all find it hard to knit or crochet if your arms rest on your chair? I find my arms have to be free otherwise they start hurting.


I prefer to have my arms free. That means I have to tuck them in beside me when in the recliner. The arms are too high/the seat goes too far down under my weight.

As to preferred seating for knitting ... the list of where I do _not_ knit/crochet is shorter. No knitting in the kitchen, bedroom, or bathtub. Anywhere else is fair game. There are even two project bags permanently in the bathroom and the basement washroom. Yarn is less likely to be damaged by stray water droplets than a book. 

If I could have the bucket seat from our car indoors, _that_ would be my favourite chair for knitting, but I'd add a footstool to it.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I can knit/crochet in any type of chair....that's why I like these crafts so well!
I prefer sitting with my feet up and my dog on my lap...bliss!


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As to preferred seating for knitting ... the list of where I do _not_ knit/crochet is shorter. No knitting in the kitchen, bedroom, or bathtub. Anywhere else is fair game. There are even two project bags permanently in the bathroom and the basement washroom. Yarn is less likely to be damaged by stray water droplets than a book.


 :lol: 
I've been known to read or surf the net on my phone while there, but never thought about knitting. I don't think I could pull that off, hubby would think I've lost it. 

As for comfy sitting, I knit or crochet just about anywhere (I can no longer say everywhere--thanks to J-J). But none of them seem to be particularly comfy, except the porch swing, when it's not too hot, cold, rainy, or snowing.


----------



## shyash (Aug 17, 2014)

I knit/crochet on my couch with a kitty on my lap who thinks the yarn is their play toy.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


I agree...I use one that I call my knitting chair.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

A _BIG_ chair-and-a-half that lets me stuff the necessities all around me and does not fetter my arms.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

On the couch with my legs up, in the rocker on the back porch, on the swing on the back porch! On the bench in the craft room. In other words, wherever! Oh yes, sometimes in the car or truck on a longer trip!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I crochet at my computer desk and in the car and in the doctor's offices.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

In my recliner if I can beat the cats to it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I sit on our recliner couch with the end table and lamp next to me. I can reach the love seat when I sitting and knitting. So, a lot of stuff ends up on the love seat. When company comes then I must put everything away. :-(


Sounds exactly like my "knitting nest!" :lol:


----------



## Tamalybabe (Aug 6, 2014)

An armless rocking chair.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

we have divided reclining 'loveseats'. I sit in one with the recliner out, sometimes with my legs tucked under me, others with them stretched out. I have the cubby/armrest right beside me to hold my notions and water.


----------



## granny2007 (May 14, 2011)

In the mornings I like to sit in our love seat that reclines on each end. I can use one side of the loveseat to set out all my necessities, and I get the nice morning sun to shed light on my work. The rest of the day I'm usually in my recliner surrounded by a "nest" of items since I tend to have several projects going at once and never take the time to put things away as soon as I'm finished with them. I just call it creative clutter!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I sit on my couch. It is easy to get up and down from, but I have to be careful because sometimes I have the yarn wrapped around my oxygen tubing and being that my floor loves me and wants to be hugged now and then find that I am down there doing that and trying to figure out how I am going to get back up. But, I like my arms free when I knit and all of my other chairs are just not comfortable for me now that I have put on so much weight. The couch was built partly in the shop and they brought it in to finish it inside and it has a board in the seating part then covered with some material and then the cushions were added. Very sturdy and very comfortable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tamalybabe said:


> An armless rocking chair.


I've been wanting one of those for years. Preferably one without any upholstery. The cats seem to leave plain wood seating unoccupied.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

My husband bought me a rocker and I have footstool to go with it, but I still find myself reclined on the couch, sometimes even laying stretched out on the couch, and knitting away.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

My padded rocking chair with a footstool to prop my feet on ( I also have a twin electric blanket thrown over it that keeps my back and hiney warm)


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

After sitting in about 40 recliners, I chose one with a sort of firm seat and low arms. That would be in the living room. I also knit in bed, with a pillow behind me to lean on. I love knitting outside, I have just a plain plastic outside chair with a high back, but I need to have my feet up, so I use another lawn chair and put a pillow in the seat of it and put my feet on that. Our summer has been so nice this year I have been knitting outside almost every day. I put my outside pillow in our travel trailer, get my cold drinks out of trailer frig, and sometimes use the bathroom in there too, it's all so close by. If a shower comes along I might even run into the trailer and knit in there, it's comfy and quiet. I have knitting just about everywhere, so I can knit just about anywhere, but not in the kitchen, not sure why, maybe stuff would get dirty. I also knit in lots of waiting rooms, in the ER with gd, and dh. while getting remicade infusions, that's a bit uncomfortable. Don't knit while dh is driving, I like to look around too much, but I always take my knitting along


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I only knit in bed, half seated with pillows supporting my elbows and my neck.
All my projects are lined up in bed next to me and next to my laptop-it lives in the bed too. 
All I have to decide on which one I will be working when I crawl in bed.
Having samples going on too and hooks and scissors and markers, I sometimes wake up with needles under the covers or tangled in yarn.
Bed is the best place to relax and knit for me.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I usually sit on the sofa as I need to have plenty of room. 
I can sit in the armchair if I am knitting face cloths on shorter needles, but for anything to be knitted on longer needles I need to have space around me!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I sit at the end of our couch and I do sometimes lean my left arm on the arm (I have a weak left side. All my WIP are sitting around my side table and the one I'm currently work on is laid out on my loveseat which is next to the table but close enough for me to reach.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


Same here.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh how i wish i had a recliner but alas i dont, so i sit in this chair or on my couch. (pic below)


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> I crochet at my computer desk and in the car and in the doctor's offices.


me tooo


----------



## warana12 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes me too. I like to have my arms free when I crochet.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I prefer to have my arms free. That means I have to tuck them in beside me when in the recliner. The arms are too high/the seat goes too far down under my weight.
> 
> As to preferred seating for knitting ... the list of where I do _not_ knit/crochet is shorter. No knitting in the kitchen, bedroom, or bathtub. Anywhere else is fair game. There are even two project bags permanently in the bathroom and the basement washroom. Yarn is less likely to be damaged by stray water droplets than a book.
> 
> If I could have the bucket seat from our car indoors, _that_ would be my favourite chair for knitting, but I'd add a footstool to it.


I agree with you about the car seat, really comfy.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I sit in my recliner with my "mess" next to me in a big basket. My Chihuahua will be lying next to me sleeping or playing with the yarn feed.


----------



## rgrant (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with Isabelle--yarn trailing behind me to answer the phone Right now I sit on the sofa with a pillow to prop up on and a crate beside the couch with my project. However, I'm going to get a glider chair and try that out During the day I sit at my table--easier to get up and down.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Isabel said:


> My "throne" in the living room is a regular upholstered chair to which I've added a couple of firm pillows in the seat (makes it easier on the knees when getting up). The chair is surrounded by other "stuff" I work on (Messy people are creative, right? Right?), and sometimes I have to pick my way in and out. I've actually walked across the room with a long piece of yarn caught around my ankle. Hubby loves that. I also knit in the car (as passenger, of course!) and sitting up in bed. And in meetings. And in waiting rooms. Have also knitted sitting on a suitcase in the aisle of a train. Makes no difference, all comfy!


I can relate to you, except no pillows added I use an ottoman for my feet, and to hold my knitting when I get up, and to hide my laptop. I have a basket with some yarn, my IPad, my notebook, various other needed bits, a small table to the right to hold my coffee cup, box of knitting tools, pen and pencil, and ear piece to listen to you tube videos while TV is on (for my DH). I have a smaller round table to the left holding other stuff (IPad stand when I am knitting). At my feet are electrical cords for charging stuff. Did I mention the shopping bag just behind me holding the extra yarn for the current project in case I run out? I also have gotten tangled in yarn when I get up to do something else - haven't tripped yet - figure it's just a matter of time . 
My other favorite spot is the back porch the Adirondack chair is just right, oh yes, here is the front porch with the rockers. This looks like my guilty confession!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

hehehe...this reply was so funny, I forgot what the question was!


Sticksandstrings said:


> I made a little Meditation Garden and put a nice recliner with a small table so I could sit outside in the nice weather. No one has sat on that side of the house for 30 years - until I fixed it up now my daughter has taken it over! So- I made another little Meditation Garden in the front of the house where no one has sat for 30 years. I figure she can't be in 2 places at once!
> When it's too hot or the weather is bad I sit on my bed propped up with pillows and a hot cup of tea or coffee and of course my secret stash of chocolate.
> Do you all find it hard to knit or crochet if your arms rest on your chair? I find my arms have to be free otherwise they start hurting.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I prefer to have my arms free. That means I have to tuck them in beside me when in the recliner. The arms are too high/the seat goes too far down under my weight.
> 
> As to preferred seating for knitting ... the list of where I do _not_ knit/crochet is shorter. No knitting in the kitchen, bedroom, or bathtub. Anywhere else is fair game. There are even two project bags permanently in the bathroom and the basement washroom. Yarn is less likely to be damaged by stray water droplets than a book.
> 
> If I could have the bucket seat from our car indoors, _that_ would be my favourite chair for knitting, but I'd add a footstool to it.


perhaps one of those gaming chairs for you JJ although they are low down and would be difficult to keep getting up from that position


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

imaxian said:


> I can relate to you, except no pillows added I use an ottoman for my feet, and to hold my knitting when I get up, and to hide my laptop. I have a basket with some yarn, my IPad, my notebook, various other needed bits, a small table to the right to hold my coffee cup, box of knitting tools, pen and pencil, and ear piece to listen to you tube videos while TV is on (for my DH). I have a smaller round table to the left holding other stuff (IPad stand when I am knitting). At my feet are electrical cords for charging stuff. Did I mention the shopping bag just behind me holding the extra yarn for the current project in case I run out? I also have gotten tangled in yarn when I get up to do something else - haven't tripped yet - figure it's just a matter of time .
> My other favorite spot is the back porch the Adirondack chair is just right, oh yes, here is the front porch with the rockers. This looks like my guilty confession!


yep everything to hand!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I knit in the couch having a footstool in front of me, sometimes at the (dinner) table behind the laptop. I want to try a rocking chair with or without armrests. When I go shopping for a rocking chair I definitely bring my knitting to give it a try!


----------



## 2sweethearts (Aug 27, 2014)

I knit on the couch in the TV Room with hubby watching his programme. The coffee table is usually covered with a few wip's. Recently I have taken to knitting in the car when waiting for his nibs to do his banking, shopping, etc. Keeps the blood pressure down.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I made a little Meditation Garden and put a nice recliner with a small table so I could sit outside in the nice weather. No one has sat on that side of the house for 30 years - until I fixed it up now my daughter has taken it over! So- I made another little Meditation Garden in the front of the house where no one has sat for 30 years. I figure she can't be in 2 places at once!
> When it's too hot or the weather is bad I sit on my bed propped up with pillows and a hot cup of tea or coffee and of course my secret stash of chocolate.
> Do you all find it hard to knit or crochet if your arms rest on your chair? I find my arms have to be free otherwise they start hurting.


What an awesome idea ... to have a secret stash of chocolate...I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## jns1944 (Jul 2, 2012)

I like my recliner too! Must be a "Texas" thing!!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

For my first large project I could only knit on the bed and spread things out. The sofa was not comfy enough. Then we purchased recliner sofas, etc. So that is where I can knit now. The dogs at my feet..sometimes climb up and I have to put everything away very quickly. The cat sleeps on the arm rest.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

either my recliner or my computer chair lols orr my car seat.


grandmother15 said:


> What type of seating do you knitters use when you want to knit comfortably.


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

The love seat is MINE! I have my phone, kindle,(because it's smaller than the laptop and holds a charge longer), and this wip needs a clipboard so I can keep track of rows, and a Thirty-one bag that holds the extra yarn and little necessary things. My daughter sells Thirty-one, so there are quite a few other large bags that she has given me that are filled with stash by my desk. And it seems that anyone who comes here wants to sit on the very edge of this love seat, instead of the open couch, so I end up moving everything! Grrrr! Of course there is the end table for coffee, Ott light (love it!) and then the extension cord for chargers!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

In the car, in a recliner, outside in beautiful weather, and often on the couch.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I sit in a recliner.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing like the comfort of my Lazy Boy.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My Knitting "nest" has a cushioned outdoor lounge chair that I find very comfortable.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a couch in my knitting room, and I like to sit on it with my legs stretched out.

Hazel


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to have my arms free so I sit on one end of the couch with everything I need spread out next to me. This has been a no husband zone for all of our marriage. We also have one chair with low arms that I keep having recovered because it also is good for knitting. The car also works for me.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


I agree with this one for sure!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I sit in an upholstered living room chair with a low back. I'm only 5'2" tall, so the recliner I used to have had a high back that made my neck hurt, feeling like the chair was forcing my head forward. Then again, I can't put my feet up because of my bad knee, which hurts too much if I have it out straight. I have an end table next to me, but occasionally add a second fold down table to the other side or in front of me, depending on where I can best see and follow the pattern I'm using at the moment.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think I really have a special area to sit and knit. I believe I would knit just about any place that I happen to be.Only two places like Jessica Jean is the kitchen and bathroom that I do not knit in.


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

I prefer my rocker but will also use the sofa - problem there is the dog likes to get on my lap and then we have "issues."


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Easy chair with a small pillow under my right arm (post surgery) and my feet up. 

And anywhere else for shorter periods of time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I use my recliner also, but I made the mistake of wooden arms.



Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I knit in my rocking chair and my feet on a footstool.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Recliner


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to sit upright to knit. I have a coffee table in front of me with drawers that are full of my knitting supplies! I also have to knit with a dog or cat on my lap and my animals like to cuddle!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Right now, I'm sitting in recliner, reading KP on laptop in my lap and knitting as I read. Its mindless knitting in the round with no pattern for another inch. So I can't get lost! LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

peppered said:


> I only knit in bed, half seated with pillows supporting my elbows and my neck.
> All my projects are lined up in bed next to me and next to my laptop-it lives in the bed too.
> All I have to decide on which one I will be working when I crawl in bed.
> Having samples going on too and hooks and scissors and markers, I sometimes wake up with needles under the covers or tangled in yarn.
> Bed is the best place to relax and knit for me.


You mean I an not the only one who does this? You sound like your describing my bed! Except that the laptop lives on a stand right next to the bed.

My other favorite place to knit is on the glider under the large oak in my back yard.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I sit in a large recliner with feet up usually. I have a table with a drawer and my ott light close to me. Of course this is in front of the TV. There is enough space around me for the yarn holder(whatever I am using at the time). My ott lamp has a clip to hold my pattern and I am all comfy that is unless I forget to put the phone within reaching distance then of course it rings about the time I get settled.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Isabel said:


> My "throne" in the living room is a regular upholstered chair to which I've added a couple of firm pillows in the seat (makes it easier on the knees when getting up). The chair is surrounded by other "stuff" I work on (Messy people are creative, right? Right?), and sometimes I have to pick my way in and out. ... I also knit in the car (as passenger, of course!) and sitting up in bed. And in meetings. And in waiting rooms. Have also knitted sitting on a suitcase in the aisle of a train. Makes no difference, all comfy!


This was all exactly what I was going to say, minus the train.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

My DH bought me a new recliner, as the other one was looking a little shabby. Well since it has been delivered I think I have knitted in it twice. He falls a sleep in it every night while I am doing the dishes. I go knit on the old chair sitting in my bedroom. When we bought the chair he said it was for me to knit in...yeah right football season starts soon, I might get to sit in it again after the Super bowl.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

norm13 said:


> I sit in a large recliner with feet up usually. I have a table with a drawer and my ott light close to me. Of course this is in front of the TV. There is enough space around me for the yarn holder(whatever I am using at the time). My ott lamp has a clip to hold my pattern and I am all comfy that is unless I forget to put the phone within reaching distance then of course it rings about the time I get settled.


And is the phone call a "toll free" or other similar call? 😁 those are the kind that I usually get when I settle to do something. 😊


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

On the couch or an over sized living room chair, always seem to have my feet curled up under me. That's how the "Knitting Accident" occurred last year! (As the incident is know in my house) I got up didn't realize my foot was asleep and face planted on the floor! Severely sprained ankle 6 weeks in air cast) Still sit that way though!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I sit in a recliner in the living room, feet up, cat next to my feet, tables on either side of the recliner, and maybe knitting things on the floor beside the chair if the tables are full. I have a craft room with a gliding rocker that I like, but if I only knitted there, I would never see my DH since I'm always knitting and he never goes in there.


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love my rocking chair with my feet up and the arm rests. Besides that I knit anywhere I get the chance.


----------



## rc28 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear ladies,it was fun to read your comments!! I thought I was the only one doing all these sort of crazy postures!
RC


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

skeever4298 said:


> I sit at the end of our couch and I do sometimes lean my left arm on the arm (I have a weak left side. All my WIP are sitting around my side table and the one I'm currently work on is laid out on my loveseat which is next to the table but close enough for me to reach.


It is amazing how us knitters follow the same pattern for our sitting arrangements. :lol: Isn't it nice how we can have everything in arm reach.


----------



## rc28 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear ladies, it was fun to read you comments!! I thought I was the only one with the sort of crazy postures!!
RC


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like my dad's old recliner, but the arms are too close and my elbow is getting sore. I need a bigger recliner or a chair with a wide seat and a hassock to put my feet up.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I sit in a big comfy rocker/recliner with a Yorkie on one side and Maltese on the other and all my knitting stuff all around. Depending on time of day there is a cup of tea or a glass of wine next to my pattern. 

I knit better rocking than I do reclining so chair has only been reclined to make more room for the dogs if I am working on a adult sweater and they feel cramped. They get restless and I end up making mistakes so it is easier to give one the footrest so I can spread out. LOL


----------



## Joan Louise (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a rocker with wide arms and that works really well. I have my own hide away room also very helpful!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I nest in my recliner, low pillow under right arm plus all my toys. Phone lamps IPad tv remote. And the list goes on sometime I even knit.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

recliner.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I must be the oddball here. My favorite place to knit is the diningroom table. In front of me on the wall... large flatscreen TV. To the left... bathroom, to the right kitchen (coffee, fridge), behind me... big window with nice breezes.

Yes... I have a poofy recliner in the living room with an even larger TV and a beautiful view to my right of the lake... but I can sit longer and knit more comfortably in the diningroom.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Isabel said:


> My "throne" in the living room is a regular upholstered chair to which I've added a couple of firm pillows in the seat (makes it easier on the knees when getting up). The chair is surrounded by other "stuff" I work on (Messy people are creative, right? Right?), and sometimes I have to pick my way in and out. I've actually walked across the room with a long piece of yarn caught around my ankle. Hubby loves that. I also knit in the car (as passenger, of course!) and sitting up in bed. And in meetings. And in waiting rooms. Have also knitted sitting on a suitcase in the aisle of a train. Makes no difference, all comfy!


You sound like my twin sister, I'm exactly like you. Minus the Hubby. Doris


----------



## Ligtstar (Jun 30, 2014)

I would love to have a lice recliner for only me and my knitting. But I knit on the recliner couch with three dogs fighting for attention and trying to keep them and their paws off my knitting, while stopping every two minutes to either let them under or out of the blanket they want to lay under on the couch.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

recliner with feet up.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

This sounds the most like me except I have a straight chair in the living room, in front of the tv, tables with lamps on both sides of me, footstool with compartment in front of me but not used for feet. Spinal stenosis keeps me out of recliners and/or couches, etc. Kitchen, Dr. offices, waiting rooms, cars, anywhere I can sit up straight, computer chair etc. All work for me. Not the bedroom. And of course, the chocolate stash!



joanne12986 said:


> I must be the oddball here. My favorite place to knit is the diningroom table. In front of me on the wall... large flatscreen TV. To the left... bathroom, to the right kitchen (coffee, fridge), behind me... big window with nice breezes.
> 
> Yes... I have a poofy recliner in the living room with an even larger TV and a beautiful view to my right of the lake... but I can sit longer and knit more comfortably in the diningroom.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a particular chair I sit in to knit.
When my two youngest gs come, they hop in that chair,
and say, 'Come sit on our lap, and knit!'
They are so funny!
The youngest has told me I have to teach him to knit and crochet, because I have no little grandgirl! (I taught both my daughters, all crafts I know...they did not take to them!)


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sarahjane R said:


> On the couch or an over sized living room chair, always seem to have my feet curled up under me. That's how the "Knitting Accident" occurred last year! (As the incident is know in my house) I got up didn't realize my foot was asleep and face planted on the floor! Severely sprained ankle 6 weeks in air cast) Still sit that way though!


I've heard of that happening many times. So sorry.


----------



## cnmmom82 (Jan 30, 2013)

You need Circular needles!!!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I prefer my upholstered chair with no arms, firm seat and my feet firmly planted to the floor. Other positions usually mess up my tension.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

If I could have the bucket seat from our car indoors, _that_ would be my favourite chair for knitting, but I'd add a footstool to it.[/quote]

Try a breakers yard,JJ! Often new cars are a writeoff when the "box" buckles.We had a new unused wheel from a writeoff from a model that had only been released three months!!Perfect spare and was the same size as those dratted space saver(killer) wheel the EU insist we have, for the next three cars.Lindseymary


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

my desk chair and my sun room chair


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

First choice, electric recliner in corner of family room that I can adjust to just the right angles but if DH is watching tv it's too distracting as he'll keep saying take a look at this and I have to stop and bring the chair to upright to peer around to see the tv screen and then make some kind of comment.
Second choice, the sofa in my sewing room, propped up with pillows against the large arm so I can watch tv as I knit. This is where most of the real work gets done.
Third choice, the glider on the patio but if DH is working in the yard, he'll keep saying come take a look at this, etc.
Planes, trains, automobiles, airports, waiting rooms, parks and beaches but I've yet to figure out how to knit in my hammock.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

grandmother15 said:


> What type of seating do you knitters use when you want to knit comfortably.


From a design professional standpoint (and I was trained that utility and comfort had to come before esthetics) the seating needs to be firm but not hard. Too soft doesn't give your buns the support they need overall. Too hard is obviously going to hurt if you don't have enough of your own padding. The main thing is to NOT cross your legs or twist them around like I used to do. Because I caused myself some circulation problems (and also have a tin knee) I keep my right leg up at almost the same level as my chair much of the time, but again, very important is to shift around to keep all your circulation moving. The chair back should be slightly tilted, not perfectly straight up, but if it's too tilted backwards, you'll be crooking your neck. If your chair is deep and you're not really tall, use a small pillow behind your back. You should never find yourself hunching over. Compresses your lungs so you don't get sufficient oxygen, and you'll end up with an unsightly hump in your shoulders, not to mention the neck strain again. I grit my teeth when I see people hunched over their laptops, or sewing, or knitting---they're asking for neck and back problems down the road. That mean old boy Arthur Itis LOVES this kind of posture. You shouldn't have any seating that puts undue pressure on the back of your thighs, or for that matter, anywhere. I'm not prone to jumping up and walking around every twenty minutes----I'd never get any knitting finished! But I do squirm around a lot to keep things sort of moving. Also, I can never sit in bed and do ANYTHING. Too soft and I'm too likely to slide down and hunch over. It might feel good for awhile, but gotta tell you, it's going to come back and bite you in the tush later in life if you do that a lot. In the end (and that's where it counts) you should find the best spot to sit that won't make you tired as all the above-mentioned no-no's will do. Happy knitting!! (Design Class - Seating 101)


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

I used to use a nursing chair for knitting, no arms to impair movement. I found it very comfortable.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Mostly on the couch with a pillow behind my back and sitting on the edge as I'm short, feet flat on the floor or at the picnic table at the camp


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

On my couch, with a lamp right over my shoulder, and a dachshund in my lap, and another one plastered up against my left side. Have a 6' long couch and I always seem to end up jammed in the corner pinned in by dogs! LOL


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I went to a knitting convention and sat through two classes in how to knit ergonomically. I learned I was doing all the wrong things, sitting in a recliner with my feet up. I learned that any good habits I formed were like hours in a bank for pain free knitting in the future. Since I figure I have thirty years left, I am going to change my ways. I have bought a short accent chair with no arms so my arms are free and my legs form right angles to the floor. No footstools. If I am doing something complicated, I put a pillow on my lap to raise my needles closer to my eyes, rather than lowering my eyes to the needles. Anything you can do to improve posture is putting 'hours' in your bank. Also try to relax your fingers.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I do the same, my recliner with my feet up and if you don't have a recliner, use your husbands!!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit in a recliner like this one, the arms are wooden and the 8-10" from the end in is fairly flat. great for resing knitting tools, drink, etc.
http://www.onlineamishfurniture.com/Heartland-Panel-Recliner-Chair_p_4438.html


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

Because I've been having problems with my back, I asked my physical therapist what type of seating I should use when I knit. She said a straight back kitchen chair -- and no crossing legs! Yikes!! 

I haven't followed her advice. I sit on the couch, as straight as I can, with a lumbar roll behind my lower back, so I can watch TV as I knit.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Indoors, I sit in my LaZBoy recliner, feet up, knitting supplies on the right and left where I can reach everything. Feet up allows my cat to join me and doze near my feet. Out on my balcony, I sit on the only chair, a lovely handmade piece the artisan made from wine barrel slats (I will see if I have a picture to post). With this chair, I need a footstool so I can have my feet up and legs in a comfortable position.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


This is what I do as well!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

My interest in health/continued youth has led my to the realization that we must move to stay well especially mentally. Since I haven't yet blanked out mentally, I remembered the old photos of knitters in rocking chairs. I have learned that you don't have to move violently to keep your plasma circulation going; just a little movement does it. Then a few weeks ago, an old rocking chair fell into my path at a bazaar. It's a little shorter than the average chair and so comfortable. I bought it! Now I'm trying to do most of my knitting there. Now, since we are in the dry season, its out on the deck under the big shade tree and becoming my favorite place to knit. If I do knit in my recliner, I get so stiff from non-movement. My second favorite place to knit on a hot day is on the back stairs also under the big shade tree.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I have an old sofa in the TV room - put my feet up, Ott-Lite lamp over my left shoulder, dog at my feet.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Am just as happy sitting at a table, (we sit at the kitchen table when I visit my mum) or in a comfy lounge chair. I can knit anywhere so long as the chair arms aren't so high they get in the way!!!   
Actually, sitting at a table is good if I'm working on something large, because the bulk of the item can rest on the table while I knit away.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I either sit at the dining room table or on the couch. My dining room chairs to not have arms. Chair arms get in my way when I knit or crochet. I like my arms to be unrestricted. When I sit on the couch, I sit away from the arm. I like to sit straight up when I knit with good back support.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll knit wherever I can sit down, but usually I prefer my Chippendale wingback recliner in the family room. The attached pic is a chair in the same style, not my chair.


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

I sit in my rocker recliner to do knitting, crocheting and embroidery work.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


Me, too. The yarn is in a plastic shoe box resting on the padding between legs and feet. Can't imagine any other way....ALTHOUGH I HATE MY LA Z BOY CHAIR!!! HATE, HATE, HATE.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I knit in a recliner like this one, the arms are wooden and the 8-10" from the end in is fairly flat. great for resing knitting tools, drink, etc.
> http://www.onlineamishfurniture.com/Heartland-Panel-Recliner-Chair_p_4438.html


Oh! I'd give up a good part of my stash for one of those!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! I'd give up a good part of my stash for one of those!


Now THAT'S saying something!!!
It is a nice chair!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! I'd give up a good part of my stash for one of those!


Oh Boy! ... :idea: perhaps if I sell all my 10 or so unsatisfactory chairs ...?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jan the gran said:


> perhaps one of those gaming chairs for you JJ although they are low down and would be difficult to keep getting up from that position


No more difficult that getting up from a yoga mat. I've thought about them, but ...



lindseymary said:


> ... Try a breakers yard,JJ! Often new cars are a writeoff when the "box" buckles.We had a new unused wheel from a writeoff from a model that had only been released three months!!Perfect spare and was the same size as those dratted space saver(killer) wheel the EU insist we have, for the next three cars.Lindseymary


When you marry a man who has a strong traditional sense of what's right and what's wrong by way of household furnishings, I'm afraid neither a gaming chair nor a salvaged car's bucket seat would meet his expectations.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I prefer sitting on the couch with my feet up on an ottoman. But when my hips and tailbone start aching there, I move to the rocker that was in my DH's family for 3 generations. It doesn't have arms to catch my straight knitting needles on the rare occasion I use them instead of my circulars. The recliner is DH's and I don't care for it. The arms get in the way and I can't knit when my arms are restricted. 
I knit in the passenger seat of the car, any medical waiting room, I've stood up in the dr's office exam room and crocheted while waiting for Mom to see the ortho surgeon to tell her how well she's healing after 2 surgeries to replace her old, worn-out hips. 
I've never tried the bathroom, and I don't feel comfortable knitting while using the treadmill or exercise bike.
I say Knit wherever you are, wherever you feel comfortable!


----------



## carolj (Aug 17, 2011)

I am a "rocker" so I sit in my platform rocker which also has a platform footstool for my feet.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I sit n the sofa


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Rocking chair on the porch when the weather is nice, passenger seat in car when someone else is driving. But most of my knitting is done in the living room. I have an undersized wingback chair ( I'm 5'2"). It has relatively low arms that don't restrict arm movement and a fairly straight back. I have a foot stool on front of it so I can elevate my legs or keep them flat on the floor.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


Me too! Positively cannot sit anywhere else to do any hand crafting. I also find the arms very comfortable to rest on...
Both my cat and dog make flying leaps to hit my lap before l have even comfortably sat down.....and then l can craft.....everything is within easy reach.
Jay


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


Ditto. No point having the blood pool in the ankles. That would limit my time knitting! So would being uncomfortable. And the arms need to be supported too.... Seriously, actually. No sense having arm tendons strained.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Am just as happy sitting at a table, (we sit at the kitchen table when I visit my mum) or in a comfy lounge chair. I can knit anywhere so long as the chair arms aren't so high they get in the way!!!
> Actually, sitting at a table is good if I'm working on something large, because the bulk of the item can rest on the table while I knit away.


Good point! I use the lap that has been made by the recliner... otherwise there is no lap to speak of  and the cat can't fit there at the same time.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Isabel said:


> My "throne" in the living room is a regular upholstered chair to which I've added a couple of firm pillows in the seat (makes it easier on the knees when getting up). The chair is surrounded by other "stuff" I work on (Messy people are creative, right? Right?), and sometimes I have to pick my way in and out. I've actually walked across the room with a long piece of yarn caught around my ankle. Hubby loves that. I also knit in the car (as passenger, of course!) and sitting up in bed. And in meetings. And in waiting rooms. Have also knitted sitting on a suitcase in the aisle of a train. Makes no difference, all comfy!


Love the attitude! The au pair once gasped, 'Do you knit on the bus??' and my daughter in law replied, 'Grannie knits anywhere'.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I made a little Meditation Garden and put a nice recliner with a small table so I could sit outside in the nice weather. No one has sat on that side of the house for 30 years - until I fixed it up now my daughter has taken it over! So- I made another little Meditation Garden in the front of the house where no one has sat for 30 years. I figure she can't be in 2 places at once!
> When it's too hot or the weather is bad I sit on my bed propped up with pillows and a hot cup of tea or coffee and of course my secret stash of chocolate.
> Do you all find it hard to knit or crochet if your arms rest on your chair? I find my arms have to be free otherwise they start hurting.


My arms hurt if the arm of the chair is too high. I took the padding off my recliner to lower the arms and it's fine, now.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> I prefer sitting in my recliner with my feet up. I use the nice padded arms to relax my elbows.


Me too. This won my Physical Therapist's seal of approval because of the neck support in a recliner. And, with my elbows supported my shoulders don't hurt.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I loved my recliner for knitting it was perfect for me and my cat to sit in. But, alas, it got broken up pretty bad in the move. Haven't had the $ to replace it yet. Now use an upright wing back occasion chair, not nearly as comfy, but it will do for now.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Recliner for me, with feet up. Kitty loves laying on whatever I'm knitting, but she's not so keen on the yarn drifting across her body.


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for all of your response to my question of the type of chair you use for knitting. I have learned a lot from all of you. I will be purchasing a chair that I can use to knit and read in my living room. My recliner is okay for short periods of time but difficult for me to get in and out. The best seating I have right now is by the dining room table that has a firm cushioned seat. The chair swivels and rocks and has roller casters with arm rest. I too use the table for the large projects. Have a great day to all of you!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I sit on a loveseat to accommodate my cats. Next one I want to add an ottoman on wheels as well


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I could have the bucket seat from our car indoors, _that_ would be my favourite chair for knitting, but I'd add a footstool to it.


Where there's a will, there's a way -- at least for these two happy guys: 




You're on your own for the footstool. :mrgreen:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Damama said:


> I loved my recliner for knitting it was perfect for me and my cat to sit in. But, alas, it got broken up pretty bad in the move. Haven't had the $ to replace it yet. Now use an upright wing back occasion chair, not nearly as comfy, but it will do for now.


Damama, sorry about your recliner. Shop the yard sales. I found my Lazy Boy at a yard sale for $20 and have used it for 15 years now.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Damama, sorry about your recliner. Shop the yard sales. I found my Lazy Boy at a yard sale for $20 and have used it for 15 years now.


Thank you, that is a great idea!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I realize that I just recommended a rocking chair to make you move and keep your circulation going, BUT ... I just listened to a physical therapist type person who said that the knees' favorite position is STRAIGHT so those of us who put our feet up in a recliner or on a foot stool might be on the right track. It seems that knees rest and heal best when straight. What do I know? ... I guess it depends on who you talk to. The circulation expert would say 'rocker' and the therapist would say 'recliner'. Perhaps we need to use multiple knitting type chairs to be healthy.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Damama said:


> Thank you, that is a great idea!


You might also watch Craig's List. The recliner that I found was the victim of a divorce; the first wife had given the man that recliner and he did not want to take it to his new wife/second marriage. Nothing wrong with the recliner - just a psychological thing. Hope you are as lucky.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Love reading your posts. I imagine I'm where you each roost to knit. Lol. I'm very short... sit on my sofa w/ a footstool. Have a table near... it keeps full of my knitting projects. Like one other lady posted, if company comes I have to put it all away. Sometimes propped up in bed and always riding in the car.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

KNITTEN NANA said:


> My DH bought me a new recliner, as the other one was looking a little shabby. Well since it has been delivered I think I have knitted in it twice. He falls a sleep in it every night while I am doing the dishes. I go knit on the old chair sitting in my bedroom. When we bought the chair he said it was for me to knit in...yeah right football season starts soon, I might get to sit in it again after the Super bowl.


Maybe you should buy your own recliner and declare it off limits to hubby! :lol:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit in my recliner. Very relaxing.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

nanaof3 said:


> What an awesome idea ... to have a secret stash of chocolate...I love it! :thumbup:


I thought everyone had a secret stash of chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> Maybe you should buy your own recliner and declare it off limits to hubby! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: on my wishlist


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Paula N said:


> I thought everyone had a secret stash of chocolate :thumbup:


i do but then they nag me "isn't there any chocolate for us" and it gets to a point when i just give them the chocolate so that they can stop pestering me :-D


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

You have to train them! (stash of chocolate). It was always known as "Mom's energy medicine" and no one was allowed to touch it. (They also had their own<G>)
I grew up next to the Baker Chocolate mills and there was ALWAYS chocolate in the house and still is.<G>


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

To Grandmother 15:
Any chair is good for knitting if you're killing time or have a project, but my problem is....I've knit and crocheted so much, the muscles in my upper right arm are killing me. I can hardly move my arm the pain gets so bad....so I've had to quit both for a while. Does anyone have THAT problem??? My chiropractor tells me it's a pinched nerve in my neck, likely, from the "viewing" position I have when I do handwork. I can't imagine having to give it up....is there a solution?
Thanks,
Granny Jo


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in the answer also. Except mine is in my left arm..... maybe because I'm left handed? I don't knit lefty tho.???



Granny Jo said:


> To Grandmother 15:
> Any chair is good for knitting if you're killing time or have a project, but my problem is....I've knit and crocheted so much, the muscles in my upper right arm are killing me. I can hardly move my arm the pain gets so bad....so I've had to quit both for a while. Does anyone have THAT problem??? My chiropractor tells me it's a pinched nerve in my neck, likely, from the "viewing" position I have when I do handwork. I can't imagine having to give it up....is there a solution?
> Thanks,
> Granny Jo


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Usually in my recliner at home, but I do take projects with me occasionally. I wish I could knit in the car, but I get car sick too easy.

I also knit at my desk at work when I first arrive. I commute 55 mil3w so I'm there way before my scheduled start time.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

MrsO said:


> Usually in my recliner at home, but I do take projects with me occasionally. I wish I could knit in the car, but I get car sick too easy.
> 
> I also knit at my desk at work when I first arrive. I commute 55 mil3w so I'm there way before my scheduled start time.


I have the car sick prob too


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about ur pain. Please let me know how u r doing. Hope the doctor can find something to help u. I quest we all could have problems in the future. I've heard from other people that they have various problems. Good luck n i will be thinking about u.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

freckles said:


> I'd be interested in the answer also. Except mine is in my left arm..... maybe because I'm left handed? I don't knit lefty tho.???


I'm only putting an answer in here because I've had some experience with these types of problems. However, my problems did not come from knitting. I've had 6 back/neck surgeries due to hereditary back problems. Spinal cord problems of various types caused me to have pain that radiated down my shoulders and arms as well as lower pain that radiated down the outer backs of my legs. I'm definitely not a doctor, and I'm not saying that any of y'all have these types of problems. All I'm saying is that it is ALWAYS a good idea to have a doctor, maybe a specialist (if your insurance covers it) check you out. Sometimes they can tell what the problem is from an X-Ray; sometimes it needs an MRI. But if the pain continues, it can sometimes be serious and should not go unchecked.

Good luck to anyone who is having pain caused from knitting or from their back. Not trying to alarm anyone here; sometimes a pain is just a minor, simple problem that can be treated by a correction in posture, or application of heat or cold, etc. But it's always good idea to have a doctor check you out. Like I said, I'm NOT a doctor, I'm only a layperson and I do not give any specific advice to anyone except to have a doctor check out any unexplained pain. :roll:


----------



## LydiaT89 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

